# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Anyone use amethyst crystals to help with dreams?

## oneiroer

I read somewhere online that amethyst crystals can help with dreams but I'm not sure what do do with it now that I got one. Do I put it under the pillow maybe? And what does it do with dreams if you know?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

No i never used them. Search more online about it, like at wiccan sites. I only used meditation.

----------


## oneiroer

Ok thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Here is a thread about crystals. 

I have heard that amethyst is good, and also clear, pink and smokey quartz. And yes, you put it under your pillow, but first you clean it and program it. Here is a link to Healing Info.. web about dreaming crystals, how to use and program them.

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks gab, I'll check it out.

----------


## blackbirdrising

My birthstone is amethyst, and I DREAM about them  :smiley:  One of the DV dream journal entries I have is about a recent amethyst dream.  They enhance anything related to intuition and awareness, so be careful.

----------


## oneiroer

Cool thanks for the info blackbirdrising  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Healing Properties of Amethyst from Charms Of Light - Healing
This is actually very very interesting info. I would love this crystal and all it does, wearing it as a necklace charm is good as well.

----------


## cmind

This belongs in Beyond Dreaming. It's pseudoscience and shouldn't be mixed in with the real stuff.

----------


## oneiroer

I liked the link gab! Thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Go ahead and move it whoever wants to I saw that thread gab mentioned in the Beyond Dreaming section. Sorry...

----------


## mcwillis

> This belongs in Beyond Dreaming. It's pseudoscience and shouldn't be mixed in with the real stuff.



What is real or not is a matter of opinion, not a matter of fact. I have worked with crystals for many years, which is irrelevant. However, I have a lot of investigative evidence, whereas you have none. So who's point is more valid; yours or mine?

----------


## cmind

> What is real or not is a matter of opinion, not a matter of fact. I have worked with crystals for many years, which is irrelevant. However, I have a lot of investigative evidence, whereas you have none. So who's point is more valid; yours or mine?



I have 400 years of scientific understanding backing me up. But whatever, go ahead and believe in your crystals. YOLO.

----------


## Raen

> I have 400 years of scientific understanding backing me up. But whatever, go ahead and believe in your crystals. YOLO.



Let people believe what they want to believe, stating your own beliefs will not change anything. It will only cause conflict ^.^

----------

